
Hisense A5C color e-ink smartphone - thazework
https://goodereader.com/blog/smartphones-2/hisense-a5c-is-a-color-e-ink-smartphone
======
thazework
Video here: [https://youtu.be/CwO7ADProNU](https://youtu.be/CwO7ADProNU)

